# Standard Poodle Breeder in/near New Mexico?



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi Knittingmolly, I put a response in your introduction post over in the New Member section. Just wanted you to know it's there in case you hadn't planned to check back .


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

One more post since I came across it in my bookmarks this afternoon. For parents who bring in a dog:
Blog | Dogs and Babies


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh New Mexico!!!!I grew up in NM and sometimes I really miss it. 

I personally would not go to any backyard breeder. To me Backyard Breeder is synonomous with irresponsible and unethical. 

If I'm preaching to the choir I apologize in advance. Health testing, and lots of it, socializing, raised in the home with the family. Take a look at the
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/33522-buying-puppy-safely-basics.html

It has lots of good advice.


----------



## knittingmolly (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello Streetcar and Rachel76,

I'm so embarrassed that I never responded to your helpful reponses. The truth is that this "adjusting to the the idea of getting an ACTUAL dog" thing is happening very gradually in our family. I posted my question last June and then I moved onto the next thing and forgot to check in.

Finally, NOW we are getting closer to the day when a doggie comes to live with us and I find myself here on PF again. I'm grateful for the resources and encouragement you've both shared!

I'm sure I'll have more questions soon.

thanks!
Molly


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Heh, I understand about the adjustment. We all approach it differently and the way you're doing it makes a lot of sense.

While you're waiting, here's a fantastic website by Ian Dunbar DVM, who is a veterinarian and behaviorist. He has two exceptional books freely available for download as well: Dog Star Daily . They are Before You Get Your Puppy and After You Get Your Puppy. Free downloads | Dog Star Daily

Maybe it might help start to make things more real to look ahead to where you will take your puppy to kindergarden classes. These may train a bit of beginning obedience, but the real focus is carefully structured puppy play events where no puppies are allowed to be too overwhelmed or terrified and they continue to learn the pre-obedience things 8 to 10 (or so) weekers need so much . Albuquerque Humane's PreSchool is along those lines: Animal Humane NM .

What Makes A Good Puppy Class? By Dr. Ian Dunbar | Dog Star Daily
Parvo vs. insufficient socialization: 5.06 Parvovirus vs. Insufficient Socialization | Dog Star Daily

I love the book Culture Clash by Jean Donaldson. It's worth the buy for the housetraining section alone, and Ms. Donaldson has such a readable, personable writing style.

A name you might hear from great breeders is Dr. Jean Dodds (DVM) about vaccination protocol. She and Ronald Schultz, DVM, are prominent vaccine researchers and support vaccination for disease prevention while working to determine length of protection. Here is a link to Dr. Dodds' 2013 / 2014 protocol Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | 2013 and 2014 Canine Vaccination Protocol - W.... .

I'm not saying all this to further overwhelm, rather to help maybe narrow down things a bit . But I am not an expert, and hopefully others will chime in to help you start to prepare. Speaking of which, a wonderful member recently posted a link to this article written by a friend of a friend, someone I know to be truly a wonderful resource: Rethinking Puppy Socialization .


----------



## knittingmolly (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow Streetcar!

These are wonderful resources and I'm grateful! More and more, we are considering taking in a retired show/breeder who is already about 5 years old. I found a breeder with two possible 4-5 year-old female dogs up in Colorado. So, our current thoughts are about the pros/cons of an older dog vs. a puppy…

With three kids (and one who is only 2 years old), I'm a little afraid of the time commitment of adding a puppy to the mix. I'm hoping that getting an older Spoo will mean that I'm getting a dog whose ALREADY well trained, but that may not be a given. 

I'll look at all your book recommendations and I'm so grateful for the time you've taken!

Molly


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Knittingmolly, starting with a retired show dog who is still plenty young sounds like a GREAT idea!


----------

